# How can I make rounded edge paths?



## MD Fey (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi all, I just unlocked my permit today and would like to ask how I can make rounded edge paths. Whenever I push A, I always put down a square path. Thank you very much!


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 14, 2020)

push A again on a square path! I'm not entirely sure what the requirement is, but I know it has be adjacent to other paths to do this.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 14, 2020)

Once you have put your path down, press A at the corners to round them. You must have at least two path squares together in order to round them - a single square can't be rounded.


----------



## MD Fey (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you very much


----------

